# final stage?



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

it been few days when i dont even notice the syptoms, and they dont bother me at all. no feelings no emotions taste smel visual still not back 100%. i dont feel guilty and could just do nothing and care less. no apetite but i eat normal. no joy when i piss and all other joufull acitivities. althow there were short periods of time, sometimes just for an hour or few minutes when some of the feelings are back. so is this somekind of final stage? any sigestions what to fo next?


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Dear iam in the same stage i feel like iam one step before out but creeping very sloooowly
Any body can help


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

how long you are in dp? im 5 months, month ago i understood how to live with it and slowly winning my self back


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Its the recovery, BUT don't try to break it down, let it flow. You CAN have some small deep ass relapses, black days, recovery is not straight line. Just ignore the bad days, enjoy the good ones, but don't try to check reality and how you feel each day. Let it flow, be water, my friend (c) Bruce Lee


----------



## Victoria7 (Mar 29, 2016)

I know what you're feeling. I feel like I'm almost out of it too. Sometimes, I barely notice it but it's still there a little bit. I just still have a little bit of a strange feeling. So I'm making sure I take the best possible care of my body right now and I'm doing yoga twice a day and aromatherapy with doTERRA Rosemary and lavender essential oils. And I'm just trying to keep as calm as possible and listen to "yoga music" through out the day. We're almost there!! The brain/ mind heal but very slowly. I have to keep reminding myself of that


----------



## Victoria7 (Mar 29, 2016)

In continuation of my last post, I would like to also say that once you REALIZE that you can beat this thing that the brain does because it's just trying to protect itself, then you will just automatically be more relaxed. It took me months to get to this point. But I am here now, and I just get so excited sometimes because I know I'm almost there. Everyone gets through this!! And if you don't realize that, then you obviously need to read the other 8929297278199 recovery stories. This site has literally saved my life


----------



## Victoria7 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry, one last thing that gets me through the days. "Why be negative when you could be positive"??????? Like why. You know your going to get through this, at least deep down, and it's only temporary. Once you start feeding your body and mind healthy, positive thoughts, the whole thing will get a lot easier. I hope these three comments help someone change their attitude because it is absolutely helping me. Have faith in God, guys. He's right next to us. He just wants us to trust Him. That's ALL he wants from all of us right now.


----------



## grant4u (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey there,

do you still have anxiety? I have DP/DR for about a year and a half. Just 5 Months ago it started to get better. I forgot about it so often.

I still have some kind of anxiety or i just feel stressed i dont know.

I think only lack of emotion and bad memory are still there.


----------



## bepas (Apr 7, 2016)

grant4u said:


> Hey there,
> 
> do you still have anxiety? I have DP/DR for about a year and a half. Just 5 Months ago it started to get better. I forgot about it so often.
> 
> ...


anxiety still comes and goes but not that strong and not that much often and its managable, i just dont pay much atention to it.


----------

